# Suche S7 Inbetriebnehmer für USA Projekt



## dodo (23 April 2008)

Hallo SPSler,

für ein Projekt in USA suche ich einen SPS Inbetriebnehmer als Dienstleister oder Freiberufler, der in der Lage ist, kurzfristig eine Anlage in Betrieb zu nehmen. 
Es existiert bereits eine vergleichbare Anlage direkt nebendran. Es ist auch ein weiterer SPSler vot Ort, der diese Anlage programmiert hat. Es geht also hauptsächlich um zusätzliche "Man-Power".

Es handelt sich um eine Anlage, bei der ein Roboter zwei Maschinen belädt. Die SPS steuert dabei hauptäschlich den Gesamtablauf und verwaltet die Teile, die auf Paletten liegen. 
Notwendige Kenntnisse: Englisch, STEP 7, WinCCflex (OP 177), Profibus

Bei Interesse PN oder Mail an mich!


----------



## marlob (23 April 2008)

Frage doch hier mal an
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=19450


----------



## Kieler (25 April 2008)

*Zeitfenster*

Gibt es ein halbwegs definiertes Zeitfenster ??


----------



## Integer (28 April 2008)

Frage, ist das mit der Inbetriebnahme noch aktuell?
Habe leider kein Feedback auf meine PN bekommen.
Gruss Integer


----------



## udo_39 (28 April 2008)

*usa ??*

na bin ich froh,
bin ich nich der einzige dem nicht geantwortet wurde


----------

